# New to the forum, new to bikes. Starting with '57 Schwinn?



## TheBadDad (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi there!

I don't know where to start with the forum. I've admired older bikes, cruiser styles specifically. I found a bike recently in an antique shop in Placerville CA. Loved the frame style, and figured "what the hell" and bought it. It was rough. Very rusted. Looked very original. 

I started tearing it down a week ago and found a serial #. If the sites I've found are accurate, it appears to be a 1957 Schwinn Corvette. 




I have no idea if this is accurate. I have no idea if the parts are worth anything. Bars, seat, front forks, pedals/crank, rims all appear to be original. 

I intend to go "custom" with this. I'd like to replace the forks with a springer type, plan on having the frame painted soon. Don't know about the seat if it's fixable or not. 

Any advice or information pertinent to what I've got so far would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well????*

I'm no expert.  I see nothing to indicate this bike was a corvette.  Maybe a late 60's Typhoon. The only reason I say that it's because of the handle bars. What hub is on the back tire? Also to be honest IF it was a corvette most the valuable parts have been stripped off already. Good Luck


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2013)

*Welcome*

And good luck with your project no matter what model it was.


----------



## TheBadDad (Dec 30, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> I'm no expert.  I see nothing to indicate this bike was a corvette.  Maybe a late 60's Typhoon. The only reason I say that it's because of the handle bars. What hub is on the back tire?





I went off the serial # at the rear left frame by the rear axle. The pic that came up matched the bike/paint scheme exactly.


----------



## TheBadDad (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, the bars look different.

I have no idea if they kept the same paint scheme for later dates.

All in all, it doesn't matter too much, to me at least.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 30, 2013)

Bars are an accessory bar that Schwinn offered in the early 1960s. They are a pre-cursor to the high riser bars. The neat thing about them is when they are angled correctly they offer a comfortable raised hand position while not being full-blown apes.

There are many models this bike could have started out as. The only real clue is the brake bridge in the back. This style of frame was used on bikes with 3 speed hubs, manual shift 2 speed hubs, as well as some early 1960s deluxe models that were equipped with coaster brakes.  There is some overlap in serial numbers, so it might not even be possible to put an exact year on this frame, but that likely isn't going to matter much anyway. And Schwinn used pretty much the same frame on all their cruisers, the models were mainly differentiated by paint, chrome, and equipment variations. Could have been a Corvette, American, Speedster, Tiger or a Jaguar. Depending on the year.

My two cents, if you're doing a custom thing anyway, is to roll some modern alloy rims. Lighter and will accept a higher pressure tire. You're essentially starting with a clean (or dirty and rusty) slate so you can go nuts with it. And if you want to throw some money at it, a new modern Sturmey Archer drum brake up front with a multi-speed internally geared coaster or drum brake in the back is a great way to roll. Not cheap, but not much that's good ever is.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 30, 2013)

it was originally equipped with hand brakes if you notice the rear caliper mount.the stem is the stamped style found on the lower end models.bars are optional types that were available in the catalogs.it doesn't look like it has the original wheels.without the chainguard and fenders,it looks like it could've been one of many different models.

strip that baby down,repaint it and have fun.would like to see after pics.

posted at the same time as geoff.what he said


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! It will be cool to see the bike fixed up.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Like Phantom man said, those are the buttly fly bars. Try to save them.


----------



## TheBadDad (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys! Like I said, year doesn't matter much as it will probably go custom. I just found it cool that the #'s looked to be a '57 Corvette since I love corvettes.

I will post updates. 1st thing I'll do is get the frame painted, then I'll start looking for parts. The bars to appear to be a comfortable fit so I might get them fixed up too and just keep them. Otherwise I'll sell them along with the original forks. 

Do you think the seat is fixable? Or just get a new one?


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 1, 2014)

as you probably already know that time and money will fix anything. rat/custom sounds kool. as for the seat some just clean up the pan and ride on metal. good luck on your build and welcome.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 1, 2014)

you might have an easier time if you paint the bike last. What I would do is find all the parts and build the bike to make sure everything fits. Then I would take the bike apart and get things painted/ cleaned up/ greased, then reassemble.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## TheBadDad (Jan 14, 2014)

volksboy, that's the best idea I've heard yet. Was going to paint 1st, but your idea makes a lot of sense. Now to start hunting parts.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome to the cabe,I would just clean it up make sure its o.k. to ride then comes the fun part finding the parts.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 15, 2014)

i have a chainguard and kickstand if you're interested.i'm in modesto,so shipping would be cheap.
send me a pm if you want to discuss it.


----------

